# Trading XJO/SPI/AUS200



## Quant (19 January 2017)

A place for anything useful for trading the index  .  Will start with basic seasonality chart , this is 10 years worth


----------



## Quant (19 January 2017)

Daily big picture


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 January 2017)

g'day Quant

from the cfd front month contract these two things:









front month contracts do not always terminate/start with cash peaks due to o/n activity


----------



## Quant (7 March 2017)

composite seasonal fwiw


----------



## Quant (7 March 2017)

XJO lacking the nice clean trends we have seen for last couple years thus far in 2017 , After next weeks FOMC and US debt ceiling issue hopefully this will resolve  , daytrading been ok but getting a nice swing on daily a little more difficult


----------



## Quant (7 March 2017)

short term have been making new 5 day lows with no new 5 day highs so minorly bearish trend  but i will settle for sideways . Expect to break upwards during March


----------



## Quant (7 March 2017)

Quant said:


> composite seasonal fwiw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As a follow on to this seasonal i will add this snippet from another thread i posted on santa rally as it is a huge edge to be aware of  imo


----------



## Quant (8 March 2017)

10 point dividend adj for aus200 cfd's at close today


----------



## Quant (9 May 2017)

XFJ financials broken down . XJO downside about to open up bigtime imo . Iron ore pricing not a positive also


----------



## pixel (11 May 2017)

6 months after the Trump election, our ASX 200 starts looking toppy to me






It may look like a sequence of Higher Lows, Higher Highs, but MACD shows that successive Highs have ever decreasing momentum leading into them. 
Definitely something to keep an eye on...


----------



## Quant (15 May 2017)

Div adj for CFDs for the week


----------



## Quant (15 May 2017)

Expect some token support here at April lows but I expect a waterfall at some stage on the break , all pops gratefully accepted in meantime , unloaded a partial after open at april 19 gap fill , look to reload pops


----------



## Quant (17 May 2017)

Once again XJO on the edge , given the Trump rhetoric and SP futs chances of a waterfall increasing nevertheless still cashing in partials on some shorts with the willing to reload higher on a bounce theme , still plenty of exposure to downside though so not fussed either way


----------



## Quant (17 May 2017)

Banks feeling the headwinds and sector now below March lows , XJO getting dragged down with it . I'm sticking with  the bear side medium term , I still see weeks before a swing low of significance . Any pops gratefully accepted  . Feb lows next hurdle


----------



## Quant (18 May 2017)

Amazing week on index , looks in the zone for a short squeeze here , locked in most of shorts , looking for pops still


----------



## Quant (19 May 2017)

Channel dynamic was support along with gap fill , nice rejection but a pretty weak squeeze in reality , goes to show how weak XJO is , so far haven't even filled cash closing gap on a nice green SPX day  . Starting a few day break this morning down coast so will miss some nice action for a few days now unfortunately  , such is life . still have a relatively small core short


----------



## Quant (19 May 2017)

Been a long time since ive seen 3 consec open bearish gaps and todays a chance , never bodes well medium term . Still a chance to blow up through yest close though  . ok signing of for few days


----------



## traderxxx (26 May 2017)

mmm,
yesterdays range on the spi,
5800
5760.

todays range?
5827-5831
5783-5787


----------



## traderxxx (26 May 2017)

ok long spi @69
stop 66


----------



## Quant (26 May 2017)

traderxxx said:


> ok long spi @69
> stop 66



Can you just please start a journal if all you wish to do is impress upon all your prowess in trading with no analysis and just entries . If you cant add " USEFUL " content this isn't the place for you  . TIA


----------



## OmegaTrader (26 May 2017)

Sorry for poor chart etc. A very basic interpretation.

Taking along term view and my basic take.

Even after 2008. Price without dividends has not broken the high mark or 6800 ish

The 6000ish physiological mark couldn't get broken. Recently it tried again.

I see the wedge forming. Sense tells me that eventually "in the long term" economy inflates etc. So price should rise.

But what is the price telling me?














Also, diverting looking at the US sp500 positive performance.

Correlation ?? Looks a bit off.
Compared to US our upward movement has been alot slower.






A bit early to tell until either of the key points are broken. But a break down can't be good.






I think slightly bearish, until further notice.


----------



## Quant (26 May 2017)

Until we close above the yellow zone I will remain bearish in the medium term , still liking period around june opex for a swing low of significance .


----------



## Quant (29 May 2017)

On this intra last downsloping channel is a bit sketchy  so a little ' artistic' 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Nevertheless it appears the counter relief rally is done and pop selling was/is the right MO . Daily has now reverted back to bearish count and monitoring of gaps and channels to establish points of interest continue  . Such a brilliant time of year to trade imo


----------



## Quant (30 May 2017)

XJO on the edge again , obvious key level , I favour the waterfall at some stage  .


----------



## Quant (6 June 2017)

XFJ new lows for 2017 , next leg down . XJO testing 5700 again , still looking for june opex period for swing low , still playing the short bias


----------



## Quant (6 June 2017)

Lowest closing price XJO since early Feb , the waterfall looks close , still booking profits as I go but got a decent core short position  , will book out on a capitulation exhaustive move .


Note todays gap fill from Feb 9's breakaway bullish gap , no huge surprise to see that 5480 gap filled ultimately .


----------

